# Blood and protein in urine?



## Scally

I went for my midwife appointment today, and my urine shows traces of blood and protein. She is going to send it off to test for an infection. I have no symptoms though, and am worried.
Has anyone had this? Anyone help me calm down???


----------



## lisalove

I actually was told I had this today. I was also seen at the hosptial by the consultant so it was not just a midwife. Anyway I was told not to worry but it will be checked on my next visit. If I am still showing traces in my urine they will investigate.

How is your blood pressure? Have you any swelling? Headaches, nausea? These are the things which would give you concern together with the protein etc... they are indicators of pre-eclampsia.

Instinct says try your best to calm down. Just be happy that she is conciensious (sp)enough to get it checked and not to leave you wondering. I am sure its 'just one of those pregnant things'.

:hugs:


----------



## booflebump

Blood and protein in your urine can be a sign of a urine infection which is very common in pregnancy, and with peeing so often anyway, any symptoms can go unnoticed! If she had any other concerns, she would have done more tests but I think you can relax in the knowledge that its a simple uti xxx


----------



## Scally

lisalove, thank your for replying. They said my blood pressure is fine and i havent had any of the other things you mention, so fingers crossed its nothing to worry about. Wish i could be one of these people where everything comes up normal all the way through!!!


----------



## Rachel_C

I registered at a new GP when I realised I was pregnant. I had to go for one of those general health checks with the practice nurse. She tested my urine and said there was blood and protein in it and would send it off for further testing. I phoned the doctor for the results the next week and it came back completely normal. I have no idea what it was, but it could be nothing so try not to worry.


----------



## rosie9

I posted something about a week ago because I had actually visible blood in my urine for a day. They didn't even have me come in! I guess it's something that can happen and they figured it was because I'd had sex the day before (and I guess jostled things around?). I'll get it tested next week. I know that doesn't answer the part about the protein but I wanted you to know that blood in urine does happen! It worried me cuz I didn't find much about it online.


----------



## BumpyButtons

I had the same thing. Blood and protein in urine, which was sent away for testing, which came back absolutly fine. I'm at a loss as to what it could be to be honest. When this happened in my 1st pregnancy it was a urine infection every time. Not this time it seems. I think if you didnt worry though you wouldnt be human so it goes to show how maternal we all are.hehe.:happydance:


----------

